# DI Vessels on Ebay



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been mulling over getting a DI Vessel and been doing some research. I like the look of the 7l Raceglaze one, but for £93.50 I could risk a resin filled 11 litre one from ebay. It says it's filled with Tulsion virgin resin so should be OK I suppose.

Any thoughts on these ebay ones, or are they too risky?


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Buy cheap buy twice? 

I bought the race glaze and from 400ppm it came down to 0. 

It’s been ace, saves so much time but try not to get stressed watching it dry think is it working!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

pxr5 said:


> I've been mulling over getting a DI Vessel and been doing some research. I like the look of the 7l Raceglaze one, but for £93.50 I could risk a resin filled 11 litre one from ebay. It says it's filled with Tulsion virgin resin so should be OK I suppose.
> 
> Any thoughts on these ebay ones, or are they too risky?


Be aware there are two types of tulsion resin. You really need the MB115 resin. MB111 resin is inferior.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

The raceglaze one doesn't state what resin it comes with though. Is it MB115?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

pxr5 said:


> The raceglaze one doesn't state what resin it comes with though. Is it MB115?


Raceglaze don't say but I suspect they use Purolite MB400. I seem to recall them stating their resin is better than Tulsion MB115 (which fits with Purolite being more expensive).

That said I have had no problems with MB115.

If buying a filled vessel, buy from a "trusted" supplier, rather than ebay, to make sure you are getting the resin you are paying for (or buy an empty vessel and a 25 litre unopened sack of MB 115 resin to be sure)


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

There's a guy on the bay-of-e selling second hand vessels with new seals, buy a bag of 
TulsionMB115 resin.....works out much cheaper in the long run than buying a pre-filled vessel when it comes time to change the resin.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've seen those reconditioned vessels on ebay and they look okay, so I may take a punt on one of those and some separate resin. However, looking again at the £93.50 11 litre filled ones on ebay, there are different adverts from the same company. One states: resin, another: Tulsion, another: 115 - all at the same price. That's enough to convince me otherwise (and also thanks to the wise words here - cheers). I've neen burnt in the past with ebay items, so I should know better than to even look lol.


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

I gave up on my vessel and ended up buying a Reverse Osmosis System. The vessels cost way to much to keep refilling and once the TDS reading is over 8 the water will start spotting again. The only way to make vessels work efficiently and more cost effective is to have 2 joined together and even then it is still nowhere near as good as an RO System.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Triggauk said:


> I gave up on my vessel and ended up buying a Reverse Osmosis System. The vessels cost way to much to keep refilling and once the TDS reading is over 8 the water will start spotting again. The only way to make vessels work efficiently and more cost effective is to have 2 joined together and even then it is still nowhere near as good as an RO System.


An RO system is very slow to process water, so it would be interesting to know how much you can sore and in what time?
Would think filters would be cheaper in the long run too.


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

The expensive part of filters is the Resin, especially if your in a hard water area as you will get around 200 litres of pure water from a fresh 7 litre vessel before it rises above 10 ppm, which is too high for preventing water spots. So when you look at the cost of 5 litres of resin at £25 you will get just shy of 200 litres pure water before having to change it again. 

A good RO System can produce 200-400 litres of fresh pure water per hour at a fraction of the cost and a much higher quality of water and still read 0ppm for months without having to change the filters and resin. The downside to this is is obviously needing a water tank/storage for the pure water. 25L drums are cheap though.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Deje said:


> Two things bother me with raceglaze, one thing is more important, they do not say which Resin they use, the other thing is more trivial, but why should I buy fittings for £ 4, everybody else seems to deliver with fittings.
> Maybe I buying from Raceglaze, but the cheapest option is to buy an empty Vessle and a bag of 25l resin, the problem for me is that Resin has apparently a Shelf life, and I will not use that much resin before the Resin expiration date.


I tend to agree with what you're saying. For the whole 7 litre system (with fittings and delivery) it's coming in at £107 which is putting me off tbh when the ebay ones are 11 litre for £93.50, with fittings and delivered. I probably won't get the ebay one as it's an unknown factor with anything from there. I may ask the seller some questions about the resin though.

The d**** 11 litre one with MB115 is £116, or MB-400 for £122 (both including VAT and delivery. Which are looking quite appealing, but quite a stumpy ar.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Deje said:


> the problem for me is that Resin has apparently a Shelf life, and I will not use that much resin before the Resin expiration date.


Once the bag is opened, just fold the top and tape it sealed and/or keep in a sealeable container eg bucket with sealed lid/cleaned-out 15l paint tub :thumb:


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

trv8 said:


> Once the bag is opened, just fold the top and tape it sealed and/or keep in a sealeable container eg bucket with sealed lid/cleaned-out 15l paint tub :thumb:


That as learnt me something new,,that explains why my resin didn't last as long when I used the remainder when filling the vessel the second time.Also the will the mb400 resin last much longer than the mb115.?

Andy.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Triggauk said:


> A good RO System can produce 200-400 litres of fresh pure water per hour at a fraction of the cost and a much higher quality of water and still read 0ppm for months without having to change the filters and resin. The downside to this is is obviously needing a water tank/storage for the pure water. 25L drums are cheap though.


Would you mind giving some spec on what RO system you used?
I use one in the house but its quite slow being linked with the mains pressure.
I would defo go with an RO and obtain a specific water storage tank. Open end production should be quicker and be a lot less ag going forward if it does the trick.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Don't RO systems produce a lot of waste water? Like 90% for 10% usable.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Deje said:


> Thanks for the answer, according to the Raceglaze calculator, a 7L vessle will give me 1500L of pure water !! It's enough to last for at least 2 years for me, so I do not have to worry, hehe.


Sounds good......so what's your incoming mains water TDS reading?


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Deje said:


> Have tried to find out which resin RG uses, and this is the closest I can get an answer,a article written by Mark Wibberley where he writes about RG Water filters and the advantage of a higher vessle.
> In the test with different heights of vessels they used the Purolite MB400.It indicates that it is Purolite MB400 they use.
> https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/use-water-filters-car-washing-all-equal-mark-wibberley
> Frankly, I do not know how much better the Purolite MB400 is compared to other choices,
> maybe it's like anything else, you pay extra for a well reputabled brand.


Good find. But that's no gurantee that MB400 is what you'll receive if you ordered today if they aren't advertising the fact.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

After a lot of research based in various threads I plumped for the 7L VYAIR Vessel with clunk-click (hozelock) fittings. And then got the resin from D.A.Q.U.A.

Yes it's about £135 all in, but that amount of resin is enough to fill the tank quite a few times over, so it is better value in the long run.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mother-Goose said:


> After a lot of research based in various threads I plumped for the 7L VYAIR Vessel with clunk-click (hozelock) fittings. And then got the resin from D.A.Q.U.A.
> 
> Yes it's about £135 all in, but that amount of resin is enough to fill the tank quite a few times over, so it is better value in the long run.


Is there a reason you didn't get the vessel from D.A.Q.U.A too?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

pxr5 said:


> Is there a reason you didn't get the vessel from D.A.Q.U.A too?


It was cheaper from Vyair (£55 delivered) and I could get the 7L size (which, from what I've read, is better than the 11L one - apparently the 11L is about the same sort of height but just wider, which may not be so good for performance and longevity of resin).


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Out of interest, would you use PTFE tape around the adapters that allow you to attach the hozelock connectors? I haven't hooked it up as I'm waiting for the resin atm so it could be fine with no leaks etc.


----------



## Chris8uck (Apr 27, 2018)

Following


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Slightly different side question - I've heard (but don't understand how) that you need to depressurise the tank when you need to empty it.

Is it just a case of unplugging the hoses from it, or is there something specific to do?


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Mother-Goose said:


> Slightly different side question - I've heard (but don't understand how) that you need to depressurise the tank when you need to empty it.
> 
> Is it just a case of unplugging the hoses from it, or is there something specific to do?


turn off the tap feeding the vessel. Allow the water to stop flowing from the end of the hose on the outlet of the vessel. Then you can disconnect the vessel without getting wet. :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> turn off the tap feeding the vessel. Allow the water to stop flowing from the end of the hose on the outlet of the vessel. Then you can disconnect the vessel without getting wet. :thumb:


Thanks chief


----------



## Triggauk (Feb 1, 2017)

A quick tip..... most independent tropical fish shops sell 25 litre drums of pure water for around 2-3 quid. Some will even fill water tanks if you ask nicely at a bulk price. I used to fill my 300 litre tank every Sunday for £20 and that would last me a week just using it for final rinses.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well. Against my own better judgement and the advice here I have at last bought a DI Vessel - from Ebay. I'd intended to either get the 11 Litre refurbed one from Ebay for £40 (delivered) or the 7 Litre one direct from VyAir for £55, then some resin from D.A.Q.U.A.. Scuppered with the resin as D.A.Q.U.A. has sold out of everything resin/DI Vessel until September. Had a quick look at what resin is selling on Ebay and stumbled across an 11 Litre vessel filled with MB-115 resin - sold by VyAir for £89.99. These seem to come and go as I hadn't seen them for sale like this before on Ebay during my previous research. Anyway I feel less concerned as it's being sold by VyAIr, who do at least seem to carry a decent reputation. As much as I would have preferred the Raceglaze 7 litre one, the price with delivery and hozelock connectors is just too high IMO, particularly as they don't state what resin it comes with. Their TDS meter is £16.99 too and exactly the one I bought from ebay for £2.79, and the resin is £150 for 25 L - wow.

The one I've just bought seems to sell out quite quickly too, only 5 left on Ebay out of 15 released last week. As for the AR issue with 11 litre vessels - I'll just roll it about a bit more lol.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Hmmm, my D.A.Q.U.A resin (MB-115) turned up yesterday after coming up for pre-order a week ago. Weird!


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Just had to change my resin yesterday, the fish smell was putrid! Went from 400ppm to zero after I added the new Tulsion 115


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Had a play with my new DI Vessel earlier today (Vyair, £89.99, filled with MB-115). United Utilities tell me my water should be 6.86 Clarkes (100ppm). Oddly I'm getting 244ppm from the tap (001ppm from the vessel -yippee). I think UU need to look at this, or is it the hot weather? :wave:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Could be they have changed the water source given the drought they are dealing with.

Hot weather on its own will not change the dissolved solids in water.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

shldnt u be getting 000 with brand new resin?

i got the race glaze one and it showed 000. will have to recheck what its showing now but got it feb and used regualary. used today in 3025 degress and came up with no spots.

i'll check tomo if i remember. i looked at the ebay ones but thought buy cheap and pay twice? i did buy the (same) ebay water pen tho!


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

kingswood said:


> shldnt u be getting 000 with brand new resin?
> 
> i got the race glaze one and it showed 000. will have to recheck what its showing now but got it feb and used regualary. used today in 3025 degress and came up with no spots.
> 
> i'll check tomo if i remember. i looked at the ebay ones but thought buy cheap and pay twice? i did buy the (same) ebay water pen tho!


1ppm is nothing and could be due to margin of error of the measuring device or it could be that the cup used was not totally clean.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> 1ppm is nothing and could be due to margin of error of the measuring device or it could be that the cup used was not totally clean.


I didn't fully dry the little platic tub I used from the tap test - probalby why. I thought 1ppm was fine anyway like you say.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll be hooking mine up this weekend as well @pxr5 - looking forward to just rinsing and leaving it!


----------



## JimBobJones (Aug 6, 2018)

Hi all,
First time post here.

Can anyone comment on the full vessels listed by IWE on Amazon? 23L vessel full with resin for £145
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01H5P3ARW/ref=s9_dcacsd_dcoop_bw_c_x_1_w

It doesn't state what resin is supplied. I can see there other listings for resin
https://www.amazon.co.uk/IWE-VIRGIN-Cleaning-Aquarium-Valeting/dp/B01FU9ZGWC/ref=lp_4038616031_1_1
but still doesn't state if it's 115 or what?

Any thoughts?


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

JimBobJones said:


> Hi all,
> First time post here.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the full vessels listed by IWE on Amazon? 23L vessel full with resin for £145
> ...


If it doesn't state that they use Tulsion MB115 resin then it won't be.....what they will be selling is a resin of a lesser quality than Tulsion MB115.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well. I used my DI Vessel for the first time today. No hassle at at all just getting it out for the final rinse. I dried anyway, but not having to rush was a godsend. I left my car for a good while while I tidied away and got on with a few other bits and bobs. I admit I was a bit worried as this point of detailing a car is the critical time for me - and it was warm today and the water dried quickly. But no, everything was great. The odd drips from the wing mirrors still left a small water stain, but I can live with that. I checked the water from the vessel and it was reading 000 before and after the rinse.

I can't recommend these things enough, whether you want to just leave the car to dry naturally or go over it with a towel anyway. It just felt different rinsing with DI water, it's hard to explain fully, but a great thing to have. One of the best things I've bought, just wished I'd got one earlier.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

pxr5 said:


> Well. I used my DI Vessel for the first time today. No hassle at at all just getting it out for the final rinse. I dried anyway, but not having to rush was a godsend. I left my car for a good while while I tidied away and got on with a few other bits and bobs. I admit I was a bit worried as this point of detailing a car is the critical time for me - and it was warm today and the water dried quickly. But no, everything was great. The odd drips from the wing mirrors still left a small water stain, but I can live with that. I checked the water from the vessel and it was reading 000 before and after the rinse.
> 
> I can't recommend these things enough, whether you want to just leave the car to dry naturally or go over it with a towel anyway. It just felt different rinsing with DI water, it's hard to explain fully, but a great thing to have. One of the best things I've bought, just wished I'd got one earlier.


instead of toweling next time walk away and lock yourself in the house!

it does dry with no water marks! thats the hardest thing i found, not wanting to go over it - just to make sure :lol:


----------



## Andyman0 (Aug 20, 2018)

JimBobJones said:


> Hi all,
> First time post here.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the full vessels listed by IWE on Amazon? 23L vessel full with resin for £145
> ...


Hi, first time post so be gentle . I purchased the above vessel from IWE and its brill, fast delivery too, my water hardness went from 367ppm down to 0. I`ve used it about 8 times now on my Black Jag XE but only for final rinse and it works a treat, can highly recommend :thumb:


----------



## Croques (Jan 25, 2017)

*water flow?*

I haven't seen mention of the volume of water flow from these things. Can they cope with pressure washers needing 10 litres per minute?


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

They won't restrict flow. Mains pressure is usually 25-35L/min anyway.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

RaceGlazer said:


> They won't restrict flow. Mains pressure is usually 25-35L/min anyway.


It was impressive. In Sweden we have 12-18 liters / min.


----------

